# New JG modifier



## 11432 (Nov 15, 2017)

Does anyone know about the new "JG" modifier requirements for hospitals participating in 340B program?  I am trying to determine if this is going to be applicable for just traditional Medicare or Medicare Advantage plans?


----------



## elljay68 (Dec 12, 2017)

*New JG Modifier -*

I don't have anything to support this, but it appears that it is effective 1/1/18 for outpatient Medicare FFS claims when any status indicator K drugs are involved. It will be required for any 340B hospitals. That's all I've got.


----------

